# he likes to eat duck



## jacinta

Hi all,

This is a simple question but I need to know:

When talking about a general thing such as duck, do I use the article?

Le gusta comer el pato.

Or,

Le gusta comer pato.

Or is there a completely different word for the duck that you eat?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jmx

Le gusta comer el pato. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le gusta comer pato.


----------



## jacinta

Great!  Thanks, jmartins.


----------



## belén

Naughty example, Jacinta, very NAUGHTY example.


(sorry, couldn't help it)


----------



## jacinta

Oooo I was afraid you'd see this!!!  Just turn your head and cover your eyes, please.


----------



## jmx

> Naughty example, Jacinta, very NAUGHTY example.


I'm sorry... I don't get it.


----------



## jacinta

jmartins said:
			
		

> I'm sorry... I don't get it.



Sorry, jmartins,

If you have a look at Belen's avatar, you will see that she is fond of ducks!  She is having fun (espero!) with me for asking this question  .  

No te preocupes, no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta original y muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Thank you, Jacinta, I didn't get it either!
Poor little ducklings! (Tasty, though!)
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## abelitov

I´m from Spain, you know my spanish is more perfect over the world, but it´s a big job to reply. I go to try: in general you can use article  and if you´re talking  about a food of your mother, your special lunch with your family you have to use it. for instance:

me gusta comer paella/ me gusta la paella
me gusto comer la paella de tu madre

maye it´s more proper to use article in all cocked animals
me encanta el conejo al ajillo
comi el pollo con placer
 I hope you understand this stuff.
                                                 ciao




			
				jacinta said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> This is a simple question but I need to know:
> 
> When talking about a general thing such as duck, do I use the article?
> 
> Le gusta comer el pato.
> 
> Or,
> 
> Le gusta comer pato.
> 
> Or is there a completely different word for the duck that you eat?
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lutino

In the example Jacinta gave us you can NEVER use the article, it'd sound very strange. Normally the article is used to substitute the verb o specify something but you couldn't say "Le gusta comer el pato".


----------



## gobeso

Lutino said:
			
		

> In the example Jacinta gave us you can NEVER use the article, it'd sound very strange. Normally the article is used to substitute the verb o specify something but you couldn't say "Le gusta comer el pato".


Hola a todos.
Lutino, lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo:"Le gusta comer el pato" es totalmente correcto para mi y asi es como lo entiendo: LE es un Objeto Indirecto. 
Por otro lado, ¿qué quieres decir con "Normally the article is used to substitute the verb"? ¿me das un ejemplo, por favor?
Gracias


----------



## gobeso

abelitov said:
			
		

> I´m from Spain, you know my spanish is more perfect over the world, but it´s a big job to reply.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Lutino

Gobeso, quizá en tu tierra sea correcto, en España no.


----------



## Leopold

gobeso said:
			
		

> [b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abelitov][/b]
> _I´m from Spain, you know my spanish is more perfect over the world, but it´s a big job to reply._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right?
Click to expand...


Yes, I hope he is. 



			
				Lutino said:
			
		

> In the example Jacinta gave us you can NEVER use the article, it'd sound very strange. Normally the article is used to substitute the verb o specify something but you couldn't say "Le gusta comer el pato".



I don't understand what you mean either, Lutino. Could you explain it, please?

Leo


----------



## broud

Hi, 

You would use *the duck* if you were talking about a _*specific duck*_  i.e.,   

Me gustaría comerme el pato del vecino

In your example, the second phrase is right:
Me gusta comer pato


----------



## cristóbal

gobeso said:
			
		

> my spanish is more perfect over the world
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right?
Click to expand...


You know, I wish I even understood what that meant... 
Por cierto, is there such thing as "more perfect?"


----------



## Artrella

En el ejemplo de Jacinta, si ella expresa un gusto habitual, debe decir _"Me gusta comer pato"_
Debemos agregar_ "el"_ para especificar qué pato le gusta comer.
Por ejemplo _"Me gusta el pato a la naranja"._Igual no me gusta para nada decir_ "Me gusta comer el pato a la naranja" _ Aunque sea correcto desde el punto de vista gramatical la palabra "comer" es redundante.  Ya se sabe que se trata de "comer"

Pero sí podríamos decir esto :  "me gusta comer *el* pato cuando está frío", o "me gusta comer* las * manzanas cuando están bien maduras"

Quizás sea esto lo que alguno de nuestros compañeros quería indicar cuando dijo que el artículo estaba relacionado con el verbo??

Saludos a todos


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Una vez más, la aclaración de Artrella me parece perfecta...  

También me gustaría saber de qué se trata la afirmación "my Spanish is more perfect over the world"...  

Saluditos.

EVA.


----------



## belén

> "my Spanish is more perfect over the world"...



Mejor lo dejamos estar, ¿vale? Me encontré otro comentario de este estilo en otro post de este mismo usuario y ya le avisé de que este tipo de comentarios no están permitidos aquí.

Así que os pido a todos que dejéis de darle importancia a este tema, a fin de no entrar en polémicas inútiles.

Muchas gracias de JUEVES!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Gracias, Belén, me queda claro!
Es que no lo entendía, no era por entrar en polémicas...
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## 22caps

Is it somehwat like with the verb "ser" and people's professions en cuanto a when you say simply the profession it goes without the indefinite article, but when modified it carries the indefinite article, e.g.

El es ingeniero.  El es un ingeniero excelente. (This is correct, right?)

Of course with the "me gusta comer..." it's the definite, not indefinite article.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

abelitov said:
			
		

> I´m from Spain, you know my spanish is more perfect over the world, but it´s a big job to reply. I go to try: in general you can use article  and if you´re talking  about a food of your mother, your special lunch with your family you have to use it. for instance:
> 
> me gusta comer paella/ me gusta la paella
> me gusto comer la paella de tu madre
> 
> maye it´s more proper to use article in all cocked animals
> me encanta el conejo al ajillo
> comi el pollo con placer
> I hope you understand this stuff.
> ciao



"Cooked animals", maybe?  
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## gobeso

Lutino said:
			
		

> Gobeso, quizá en tu tierra sea correcto, en España no.


¿Por aquello del "LEISMO" y del "LOISMO"? Explicame, por favor. En toda latinoamerica es correcto el ejemplo que das, por eso te pregunto.


----------



## Lutino

No, Artrella lo ha explicado ya bastante bien.


----------



## gobeso

Lutino said:
			
		

> No, Artrella lo ha explicado ya bastante bien.


ok, gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Edison49

es similar al inglés, le gusta comer pato (general); luego el artículo se omite.
Saludillos


----------



## Lucía Sánchez Martínez

En México se puede decir "me gusta el pato" y se entiende que hablas de comida.

Es como decir "me gusta la sopa", no dices "me gusta sopa", en México, definitivamente, lleva el artículo.


----------

